# Walnut Hill Kennels



## bub commander (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm curious if anyone has any feedback on Rick Hopkins of Walnut Hill Kennels up in Lafayette, GA.

Any and all feedback would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## bobman (Nov 5, 2009)

I dont know him or Brenda personally but they have an excellent reputation both as trainers and breeders.

I would use them for training or a source for a pup without hesitation.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 5, 2009)

If I were not using David and Sara King in south GA for my Field Trial dogs... I would go with Brenda and Rick!!!  I have good friends who help me train locally for Hunt Testing, and I appreciate them a LOT too... they are real good at Conditioned Retrieve (Force Fetch) training as well (the local friends) and the dogs come away fetching and retrieving without fear...

Julia


----------



## bub commander (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.

Anyone else? Again, all feedback is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## GTM142 (Nov 6, 2009)

My dog spent some time with Brenda and Rick this last summer.  Very pleased with there operation.  My dog came back a different, i.e a hunter.  Great location for training, a big kennel (most are their own).  They train dogs from all over the country.  The day I arrived they had just picked up a dog that arrived on a personal jet.  There price is a little on the high side, 500.00 a month.  I believe it was worth it.  Kennel was clean, well taken care.  Its all about bird hunt training up there.  Its like sending your kid to Parris Island.   If your have any questions, just drive on up.  They would be pleased to have you.  There only 1 1/2hr. drive from Atlanta.


----------



## bub commander (Nov 6, 2009)

GTM - Really appreciate the feedback....


----------



## ddddd7 (Nov 7, 2009)

I sent my dog to Rick for their puppy program two years ago and would recomend anyone to him. Starting a dog with an expert like Rick is some of the the best money I have ever spent. I think he and Brenda's record with finishing dogs speeks for itself.


----------



## zzweims (Nov 8, 2009)

Rick and Brenda are top notch.  Brenda force fetched my baby Jesus last spring.  Today, she took second place in a retrieving gun dog stake.  I would recommend Rick and Brenda to anyone!


----------



## bub commander (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.


----------

